# My Humble Attempt at combining some dubstep with Epic trailer music



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sure if it really works..lol but i gave it a shot anyways..

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F114138157&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the music is really cool. Does it work? Yes. But the voices are as annoying as slowly having your fingers cut off one by one with a butter knife. :evil:


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 15, 2013)

I think you did a fantastic job transitioning between the styles. And the dubstep part is great all by itself.
If you don't mind my curiosity: What synth did you use for that ultradeep boom at 0:28/0:29 and did you craft it yourself or is it a preset? It had my eyeballs vibrate a little and afterwards my eardrums felt as if someone had held a vacuum cleaner against them... :D


----------



## bbunker (Dec 15, 2013)

I disagree. i would rather lose appendages to a butter knife than listen to that voice again. Ohmagerd was that painful!

Music's cool though. Of course the styles didn't gel in the slightest, but it wasn't even vaguely the point of your exercise, was it? I think there were a number of good things about the piece, even if the whole seems to be much more the sum of its parts than anything extra!


----------



## mark812 (Dec 15, 2013)

Great track, great mix. Which libraries did you use?


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 15, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> I think the music is really cool. Does it work? Yes. But the voices are as annoying as slowly having your fingers cut off one by one with a butter knife. :evil:



When u say the voices r u talking about the witchy lady?? or the voices in he dubstep part??


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 15, 2013)

Phrosty @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> I think you did a fantastic job transitioning between the styles. And the dubstep part is great all by itself.
> If you don't mind my curiosity: What synth did you use for that ultradeep boom at 0:28/0:29 and did you craft it yourself or is it a preset? It had my eyeballs vibrate a little and afterwards my eardrums felt as if someone had held a vacuum cleaner against them... :D



Hey Phrosty,

thanks for listening... that synth was a bass patch from omnisphere .. added a little distortion to it and assigned the pitch wheel to dive 2 or 3 octaves.. dont remember but thats how u get that boom dive sound... very easy... let me know if u have any questions..


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 15, 2013)

mark812 @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> Great track, great mix. Which libraries did you use?



Hey mark.. thanks bro...

i m using albion for the shorts,, cinebrass pro... iceni for the brass... the bitchy lady is from 8dio.. dont remember which one really... the dubstep part is mainly 8dio dubestep.. bunch more but dont remember on top of my head.. but let me know if there is a sound in particular that ur inquiring about


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 15, 2013)

bbunker @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> I disagree. i would rather lose appendages to a butter knife than listen to that voice again. Ohmagerd was that painful!
> 
> Music's cool though. Of course the styles didn't gel in the slightest, but it wasn't even vaguely the point of your exercise, was it? I think there were a number of good things about the piece, even if the whole seems to be much more the sum of its parts than anything extra!



hey bunker....

good call on not geling together,, exactly what i wanted... it seems like there is tons of track that fuse them together so i just wanted to have two extreme parts that kinda go from onething to the other rather than one fused piece if that makes any sense..


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 15, 2013)

that witchy lady was the wierdest friggin thing ive heard all day haha xD the music on the other hand is cool and the fusion of styles does work. im not a huge fan of the bass you used (the modern talking one, i hate that sound so much) but other than that it was pulled off well. 

also, i feel like the highs could be brought down a little, theyre a little painful on my ears. however, im listening right now on fairly bright headphones (beyerdynamic dt 880 pros) so it may just be my headphones and the fact ive been listening to music for a while so my ears may be a little sensitive. 

good stuff!


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 15, 2013)

SyMTiK @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> that witchy lady was the wierdest friggin thing ive heard all day haha xD the music on the other hand is cool and the fusion of styles does work. im not a huge fan of the bass you used (the modern talking one, i hate that sound so much) but other than that it was pulled off well.
> 
> also, i feel like the highs could be brought down a little, theyre a little painful on my ears. however, im listening right now on fairly bright headphones (beyerdynamic dt 880 pros) so it may just be my headphones and the fact ive been listening to music for a while so my ears may be a little sensitive.
> 
> good stuff!



 loool... u guys can blame that witchy lady on 8dio and ofcourse i kinda take some of the blame for choosing to use it :roll: ... the truth is i wanted something a little devilish in that part and i thought she was kinda devilish but i guess alittle annoying aswell...
every body uses 8dio female singers soo pretty so i thought i do the exact opposite..lol


----------



## musophrenic (Dec 15, 2013)

Let me be the odd one out ... I LOVED the witchy lady. She's just so unexpected, and out of left field, and I really enjoyed her intro. In a way, the combination with those metal effects/sound design at the start and the whispery vocals remind me of some of the underscore cues in Assassin's Creed 1/2/Brotherhood. 

The ending bit is super-beautiful. 

I like the mix as well. I probably would have made a few different mixing choices, but that doesn't mean yours are 'wrong' by any means. I maybe would have like the whole thing to be a tiny bit more 'punchy', and the brass in the dubstep part either turned up a bit or run through a bit of saturation. But if you never make another change, I will still listen to and enjoy the hell out of the composition!


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 15, 2013)

musophrenic @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> Let me be the odd one out ... I LOVED the witchy lady. She's just so unexpected, and out of left field, and I really enjoyed her intro. In a way, the combination with those metal effects/sound design at the start and the whispery vocals remind me of some of the underscore cues in Assassin's Creed 1/2/Brotherhood.
> 
> The ending bit is super-beautiful.
> 
> I like the mix as well. I probably would have made a few different mixing choices, but that doesn't mean yours are 'wrong' by any means. I maybe would have like the whole thing to be a tiny bit more 'punchy', and the brass in the dubstep part either turned up a bit or run through a bit of saturation. But if you never make another change, I will still listen to and enjoy the hell out of the composition!



I couldnt agree more with u in regards to the mixing Suggestions..ill be honest i did try for couple of days to get it punchier and that was the best i can do... i have always been ok when it came to writing music but the whole mixing and mastering thing is still a newer aspect for me.. :cry: ... 
i am reading couple of books now and learning as i go but thanks alot for taking the time and giving me some advice


----------



## Jetzer (Dec 16, 2013)

Love the dubstep part


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks alot JH,

I think the dubstep part sound good for a 1st timer like me... i actually never heard any dubsteo up to last year when my electro head best friend was like " dude forget all this bull shit orchestral shit u do cause thats not gonna get u any chicks... listen to this" and so he proceeds to play some skrillex on utube and almost blowing m monitors off..lol so i think he is more proud of this track than i am


----------



## danielcartisano (Dec 16, 2013)

Not too bad Ash. 

The female voice is hit and miss for me. Maybe its a tad overused? It was quite effective in some parts though.

The dubstep part to me seems like a whole new track. I think if you could work it into the the track a little more seamlessly it'd work wonders.. Unless you really like the abruptness - by all means keep it!

Also keep in mind structure and climax in trailer music. I think the sections starting at 0:11 and 0:45 are too similar in dynamic. If you make the part at 0:11 a little less full and build it up. Then fill out 0:45 a bit more, it'll be much more effective. Right now they're way too alike.

Just my thoughts... Love the end by the way. What violin is that?


----------



## danielcartisano (Dec 16, 2013)

P.s. your friend sounds like an idiot.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 17, 2013)

I like that track!

:D 

As for that witch, she is called moonwitch and I had a rather strange encounter with her as well back in 2010. :wink: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7eii2hr3fqboxs9/moonwitch.mp3

P.S. I was testing the 2cAudio B2B Reverb. :lol:


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 17, 2013)

danielcartisano @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> Not too bad Ash.
> 
> The female voice is hit and miss for me. Maybe its a tad overused? It was quite effective in some parts though.
> 
> ...




hey daniel..

i thin k ur right about the build up .. as for the dubstep being a separate track that was actually what i was going for,.. i kinda wanted it to be like wtf moment.. like where the did that come from kinda thing

i am suing 8dio for the violins


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 17, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> I like that track!
> 
> :D
> 
> ...



haha dude that was awesome... im glad someone else actually used her in a track..


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Dec 17, 2013)

danielcartisano @ Tue Dec 17 said:


> P.s. your friend sounds like an idiot.



haha ur right about that... but love him nonetheless ..

btw listened to some of ur music on soundcloud.. ur a pro man.. good work


----------



## danielcartisano (Dec 17, 2013)

Ash Ebrahim @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> danielcartisano @ Tue Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > P.s. your friend sounds like an idiot.
> ...




We all have those friends!

Far from it, but thank you for listening.


----------

